# Shuffle Desktop: Nouveau gestionnaire de fond d'écran



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Juin 2007)

Shuffle Desktop propose d'utiliser autrement vos fonds d'écran. Il s'agit tout d'abord d'un gestionnaire de fonds d'écran qui permet, ce n'est pas nouveau, de les changer à une période de temps de donnée. Là où ShuffleDesktop va plus loin, c'est qu'il s'inspire directement d'iTunes en proposant des listes de lecture de fonds d'écran.

source: Applenews.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2007)

Et en plus gratuit, génial !


----------



## oohTONY (19 Juin 2007)

Testé > quitté....

Tiger le fait très bien tout seul ! En plus il le fait avec des fondus, donc je ne vois pas ce qu'apporte de plus ce logiciel.

Par contre il ne demande qu'a proposer de plus en plus d'amélioration comme le partage de Wall et un moteur de recherche intégré pour utiliser comme 'Torrent' ou encore des Transitions diverses entres les photos....


----------

